# Site General > General Herp >  How dangerous are these snakes to kids?

## nashveg

I know you guys have been around these snakes for years and probably don't even ponder the question, but I've got some pretty young kids and these snakes are strong.

I just got a couple of young pythons a couple of weeks ago- the biggest one is about a year old, almost 3', and about as thick as a silver dollar.  It wrapped around my 7 year old boy's neck once and he "couldn't get it off".  My wife didn't like that one bit!!!!  I also have a girl who turns 4 next week.

A little help?

----------


## Denial

IMO

Snakes are not dangerous only stupid parents.

I have 3 our of the 5 worlds largest constrictors and never ever worry about my children. If I thought for a second one could come into contact with one of my kids I would not own them. My kids love snakes and they love to help me clean cages and everything but they never go into the room without me. They do not go into the room when the big snakes are being cleaned they are not allowed in when its feeding time. THey do not know what snakes eat. They love all animals and I think they are still a little to young to know what they eat. THey do not know we breed rats. My snakes are locked in enclsoures (not fishtanks) in a padlocked room. Im the only one in the house with a key. 

And I wouldnt advice ever letting a snake around a childs neck. 

But as long as you are a responsible parent you should never encounter a problem. I would never put my child indanger. Loosing your life to a snake would be a horrible way to go I feel so bad for the little girl in florida and couldnt imagine what that child went thru during that but she had some pretty irresponsible adults in the household with her. 

Ball pythons are great snakes they get a perfect size and usually have great tempers. A perfect snake to be around children. My 5 and 2 year old love the ball pythons. But like I said as long as you take the right steps in keeping snakes like they should be kept you should be able to keep anything you desire without ever having to worry about your children.

----------

bobbittle (07-13-2009),_dc4teg_ (07-20-2009),_FlowRock_ (07-13-2009),_takagari_ (07-14-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## JLC

There has never been a documented incident of a ball python killing anyone.  And I've never heard even a hint of anecdotal evidence of it either.  And this is with millions of them being kept as pets.  

Just be responsible and careful.  Don't EVER let the children handle the snakes unsupervised.  And don't EVER put a snake around the neck of a child who is not fully confident of their ability to remove it, no matter how strong it is.   The family dog, or even the family cat, can pose far more risk to the children in the household than a ball python would...but I still wouldn't put one around the neck of a young child.

----------

bobbittle (07-13-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## wolfy-hound

A toy poodle could probably do ten times the damage to your kid that a ball python can.  As long as you supervise them with the snakes, as any good parent should, there should be no danger at all.
Don't encourage your kids to put snakes around their neck.  I don't think that the ball python could harm them, but if your kid panics, he could hurt himself, or the snake.

----------


## OFRD_GRL

I would always always keep your snakes locked up. Not because you have children, but because it is the responsible thing to do.

We have 2 kids on the weekends... and we have a 6ft+ red tail, 4ft ball python, 3.5ft-4ft carpet python and then a 2ft king snake...

They have learned the responsible way to hold snakes, to NEVER touch the snakes without our permission, and for us to always be present. And our snakes are locked up otherwise.

When they were just teeny there was a 11ft red tail in the house with them. Totally secured. And they got to play with it under supervision (im just a "step mom" so I wasnt around then..)

Ball Pythons by nature are timid and very docile (and much slower in  movement than some other snakes), so for children to get used to snakes, in my opinion, they are perfect!

Good luck & enjoy!

----------


## Michelle.C

I have very young children over at my house all of the time. They are ages 3-14. We supervise their activities with the snakes, but we haven't had once incident where the children were hurt or I feared for their safety at all.

Honestly, we have more problems with one of our seven Rough Coat Collies accidentally knocking one of them down than anything. They have big hearts but they aren't as graceful as the Lassie on TV.  :Smile: 

Let me assure you, your children and animals are safe as long as there is supervision. 

There is a rule, with even the smallest snake. Never allow them to wrap around your neck (or your children's), at any point. You can carry them on one shoulder, but always have your hand between their body and your neck. With the children, I wouldn't allow them around their neck, shoulders, or face anyway, it's irresponsible. Children do not always practice proper sanitizing rituals after handling reptiles.

----------

_takagari_ (07-14-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## frankykeno

Like many have said here, we have a house policy that no snake no matter what species, size or age goes around anyone's neck.  We model this behaviour for our 4 kids by the way we show them how to handle the snakes.  No one, even the teenagers that own their own snakes, removes a snake from it's enclosure without permission of either Mike or I.  Are 9 foot boa constrictor is kept in a secure enclosure with a keyed padlock.  Only my husband and I hold the keys to that enclosure.  

We also practise respectful handling and have taught our children that the snake will show you if you watch and use your brain and instincts, how much it can take of your messing with it.  The snakes needs come before our wishes to handle it.  It's a good lesson in patience for children I think.

Lastly the house rule is to always wash after handling a snake and no kissing the snakes like some kids want to do.  Actually the standing rule in the house that applies to all pets is that if it can lick it's own butt (or in the case slither through it's own poop) you do NOT kiss the darn thing or let it lick near your mouth.  :Smile:

----------


## asplundii

Like everyone has said so far, the snakes in and of themselves are not the problem, the parents are. You never leave a child unsupervised with any pet be it snake or spider or bird or cat or dog or horse.

FWIW, I have a 5 y.o. and she has been raised with snakes. She has been "handeling" out oldest ball since she was 3 (with supervision, me holding the head and front end, her "holding" (read "petting" the tail.)

Never let a snake wrap around a childs neck. I would not even allow a less strong snake (rat, king, corn) to drape over a child's shoulders as there would be too much potential for possible problems.

----------


## Muze

I do not have children at home, and very seldom do we have any child visitors.  However, I never wrap any of my snakes around my neck (or allow anyone else to), or even have them near my face.  They are wild animals, docile as they are.  I had one confuse my arm for prey, wrap around, and bite.  I do not wish to experience this on my face.  

That being said, I think they are perfectly safe around children as long as there is supervision.  I also only bring out my most outgoing snakes that I know very well to interact with guests.  The ones that do tolerate handling well (as in try to leave your arm as quickly as possible), etc., I do not introduce to guests. 

I would pretty much take the same precautions with children around my dogs, as I would my BPs.

----------


## nashveg

OK.  So let me get this straight...

Keep the snakes away from heads/faces.  Wash hands before and after care.  Got it.

That being said, do I need to be there to supervise the kids with the snakes?  I tell them that they MUST tell me when they're taking the snakes out- and so far, they always have.  

These snakes are still pretty small.  If a snake bites one of them, I don't think my kids would care much.  My 9-year old daughter even told me she wishes one would bite her so she would know how much it hurts.  I can't imagine it hurts much.  And from what I'm hearing, a snake over-taking one of the kids isn't a possibility?

My kids are used to walking up to me with big wolf spiders, big centipedes, assasin bugs, humongous slugs, and wild snakes in-hand.  They're not afraid of much wildlife.

----------


## asplundii

> That being said, do I need to be there to supervise the kids with the snakes?


2 words: HELL and YES!!




> My kids are used to walking up to me with big wolf spiders, big centipedes, assasin bugs, humongous slugs, and wild snakes in-hand.  They're not afraid of much wildlife.


When I was a kid I was just like your kids, walking around with everything I could get my hands on (caught my first snake when I was 4.) I was lucky, growing up where there was nothing of danger. Now that I have my own kid and living in a place where there are venomous snakes, she is not allowed to do any of the stupid things I did when I was a kid. I do not care if it is a ringneck snake she finds in the garden, if she wants to hold/touch it she has to come get me first. She is not allowed to get any of the snakes out on her own and she is never left alone with any of the snakes when they are out. 

Remember, SAFETY above all else.

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## OFRD_GRL

Just because the snake overtaking the kid isn't likely, doesn't mean it isn't possible. And supervision is a must. Until the kid moves out.

I would rather be a strict snake mommy than a grieving parent, or upset that something bad happened (even if minute) because I was not around.

Remember these are your children.

----------


## JLC

> That being said, do I need to be there to supervise the kids with the snakes?  I tell them that they MUST tell me when they're taking the snakes out- and so far, they always have.


There's RISK in everything we do.  Allowing children to handle the snakes without you being nearby to keep a direct eye on them carries some fairly significant risks.  A bite on the finger is probably not a big deal...but a bite to the face could be traumatic.  Children getting hyper or distracted or childishly careless can cause serious injury to an animal without ever intending to.  

How much risk you want to accept and allow is up to you.  Personally, I would never let my kids handle the snakes without being there to watch and keep an eye out.  But that's how ~I~ do it.  No one else can (or should) dictate how you deal with your own children.  All we can do is point out the risks and make recommendations.

----------

Omunall (07-11-2010)

----------


## Clementine_3

> ...but a bite to the face could be traumatic.


This is the first thing I thought of, it takes less than a second for a snake to get startled and strike (defensively).  Sometimes you can read the snake and KNOW it's going to strike, I'm not sure how well a young child could read that though.  Sometimes there is no warning, a quick hand movement or jerk and bam!  Snakes don't care where they strike, if it's in reach and they are scared something is going to get tagged...I'd hate to know what a hard hit could do to an eye.  They can hit hard too, I've had the bruises on my hand to remind me of that (I don't have BP's, I have Carpets but am sure BP's can hit just as hard when startled).
When my nephews and nieces come over and want to 'hold' the snakes I let them.  That amounts to me holding the snakes and them touching their tails.  The older kids do get to actually hold them but I am standing right there watching like a hawk but still know anything can go wrong in a split second.
Snakes are wild animals, anything can happen at any time and I do what I can to prevent that...that means watching them and the kids when they are together.

----------


## Oroborous

> I know you guys have been around these snakes for years and probably don't even ponder the question, but I've got some pretty young kids and these snakes are strong.
> 
> I just got a couple of young pythons a couple of weeks ago- the biggest one is about a year old, almost 3', and about as thick as a silver dollar.  It wrapped around my 7 year old boy's neck once and he "couldn't get it off".  My wife didn't like that one bit!!!!  I also have a girl who turns 4 next week.
> 
> A little help?


IMO, ball pythons are completely harmless to children or any other person. They do not reach sizes capable of inflicting dangerous bites, and though they can squeeze pretty tightly, you'd have to be very weak not to be able to unravel their coils. With kids I always supervise them with my snakes, that's just a no brainer. And a little advice, it's easy to get a BP off you if its holding tight, just take hold of the base of the tail and unravel from there. But if your wife is worried, don't let the kids hold the snakes on their necks. That's also a good way to get bit in the face if the snake becomes frightened up there. Just my 2 cents.

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## MarkS

> I know you guys have been around these snakes for years and probably don't even ponder the question, but I've got some pretty young kids and these snakes are strong.
> 
> I just got a couple of young pythons a couple of weeks ago- the biggest one is about a year old, almost 3', and about as thick as a silver dollar.  It wrapped around my 7 year old boy's neck once and he "couldn't get it off".  My wife didn't like that one bit!!!!  I also have a girl who turns 4 next week.
> 
> A little help?


What kind of pythons?  If you're speaking of ball pythons, they are far less dangerous then your average house cat.  But just like a house cat, if you do stupid things with them, you risk getting hurt.  When I got a dog I cautioned the kids that they should never blow in the dogs face or try to mess with him while he's eating.  The youngest boy, being the smart alec of the family, had to try blowing in the dogs face to see what would happen. Not surprisingly he got snapped at.  He didn't actually get bit, but it would have served him right if he had.  There are certain BASIC things that you need to know when dealing with animals.  ANY kind of animal.

Do NOT tease the dog while he's eating,
Do NOT try to give the cat a bath,
Do NOT stand directly behind the horse,
Do NOT stick you fingers through the bars of the birds cage,
Do NOT allow the snake to form a complete loop around your neck,

These things are very very basic ideas you should know even before getting the animal.

----------


## OFRD_GRL

> Do NOT stand directly behind the horse,


I stand behind my horse all the time!!! (with the exception of when flies are biting) But then again he was a kicker when I got him and we worked on the whole if I am anywhere near you and you kick, you're in trouble.

This statement is true in general speaking though  :Wink:

----------


## nashveg

To clarify- the snakes are ball pythons.

I dunno- I just can't imagine anything other that a semi-scary bite happening- and if the kid gets scared... oh well.

Our kids are constantly messing with the cat and the cat occasionally takes a swipe at them.  The kids will get scratched- sometimes even blood is drawn- but they don't even fuss about it.  I just can't imagine these snakes doing anything worse than that.  My kids are always unsupervised with our cat.  I think cats are probably the most capable predators on the planet- although much more affectionate than snakes- which are basically killing machines who might get "used to" being handled.

I will make sure that the snakes are kept from their faces, though- that makes total sense.  I'm usually one who challenges conventional wisdom or hard rules that don't seem to be based on substantial risk- and I'm not so sure I accept that I can't let my older kids (7 and 9) be with these young ball pythons unsupervised (with rules- like tell me when you take them out and don't let them get close to your head).

----------


## Dusty

you may not like the idea of having a "rule" about the kids telling you that they are going to take out one of the snakes because of the ages of the children vs. the size of the snake (at this point in time). 

just please keep in mind what the wife will say/think if those children get one out and "forget" to put it back and close the cage up all the way (and there is a loose snake in the house). 

i'm not saying that the kids are irresponsable but rather you have to be the responsable one for the animal reguardless of the type of animal it is. 

you take these creatures into your home/heart as part of your family in a mannor of speaking and as such you have to think what is best for it not what is convient for you. 

as the adult in the family you have to look beyond the oh well if the kid gets bit it will learn not to touch it like that again... the object over all is to keep all (children and animals) safe using common sense.

----------


## Kaorte

At that age, I would be more worried about the snake. 

Just supervise the kids, it is the safest route for everyone.

----------


## m00kfu

> you may not like the idea of having a "rule" about the kids telling you that they are going to take out one of the snakes because of the ages of the children vs. the size of the snake (at this point in time).


Actually, he said WITH rules like telling him they are taking the snake.

----------


## JLC

> I'm usually one who challenges conventional wisdom or hard rules that don't seem to be based on substantial risk- and I'm not so sure I accept that I can't let my older kids (7 and 9) be with these young ball pythons unsupervised (with rules- like tell me when you take them out and don't let them get close to your head).


Like I said...your house, your kids, YOUR rules!  :Smile:   Whatever you feel comfortable with is what you're going to go with.  Just don't be surprised if some folks are a bit forceful with their own idea of how it should be done...that's just human nature sometimes.  Especially if someone feels strongly about their own risk assessment/acceptance opinions.  

Here's one more thing to consider when allowing the kids to play with the snakes unsupervised (albeit with known permission from you after they've asked)....is that they might set the snake down "for just a minute" to do something else (go to the bathroom or whatever)...snake wanders off and vanishes.  OR, the kids might put the snakes safely away in their homes, but not secure them properly.  It only takes one slip...one loose lid...one small crack of a tub not pushed in all the way....for them to wriggle their way out and go out exploring on their own with you none-the-wiser.  

Anyhow...you know your kids...and you know your set-ups and how fool-proof they may or may not be to secure.  Just a little food for thought.  :Smile:

----------


## Dusty

> *I will make sure that the snakes are kept from their faces, though- that makes total sense.*  I'm usually one who challenges conventional wisdom or hard rules that don't seem to be based on substantial risk- and *I'm not so sure I accept that I can't let my older kids (7 and 9) be with these young ball pythons unsupervised* (with rules- like tell me when you take them out and don't let them get close to your head).


maybe I misunderstood  :Confused: 

any way around it the bottom line is to use common sense not only for the sake of the children but the animals as well even if it means setting some kind of rules.

----------


## JLC

One more thought....

You said:



> My wife didn't like that one bit!!!!  I also have a girl who turns 4 next week.
> 
> A little help?


I don't know how your wife has reacted to the information that has been posted here...but this initial post leads me to believe that she's not particularly comfortable with them...especially with the small kids.  It might be well worth your while to impose some stricter handling rules for HER sake...even if they seem like a bit of overkill to you.  And maybe, over time, she'll come to know and understand them as well as you do and be able to relax to the same degree that you do.

----------


## nashveg

Dusty- I was a bit unclear.  I'm not sure I accept that I can't let the kids be with the snakes unsupervised (WITH RULES, like...)

Anyway, good comments by all.  One of the reasons why the kids have to let me know when they're getting the snakes is so that I can make sure that they get back into their cage safely and securely.  I just don't think I need to be in the room with them every minute.

The more I learn about these creatures, the more fascinated I am by them.

----------


## jblaze

FrankyKeno, that is awesome basic information that everyone should know- almost snake common sense. The problem is, not everyone knows this basic stuff. If only the pet stores had in-depth knowledge to teach their customers, snake negligence would not take place.

----------


## jblaze

> Dusty- I was a bit unclear.  I'm not sure I accept that I can't let the kids be with the snakes unsupervised (WITH RULES, like...)
> 
> Anyway, good comments by all.  One of the reasons why the kids have to let me know when they're getting the snakes is so that I can make sure that they get back into their cage safely and securely.  I just don't think I need to be in the room with them every minute.
> 
> The more I learn about these creatures, the more fascinated I am by them.


Hey Nash, they are your kids so you know them best. If you think that they can handle the snakes without your supervision then you should let them be. Your their father so you make the rules, just give them pointers all the time and they should be awesome with the snakes. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Any snake 3ft+ is able to wrap and constrict a humans neck no problem. Which is some cases is nothing to get off with corns but with some thicker stronger snakes not so easy. 

I recommend not allowing kids to ever hold snakes around their neck since kids muscle development is still under way and dont have the strength to pull of a constricting snake. Not to mention the sense of being scared will play a roll

Im a big guy and even with snakes like boas i will not put on my neck unless theres another adult MALE there who is ready if the worst were to happen.

I will not hold a snake unless i have 2 ppl per 6ft of snake there if needed.

----------


## llovelace

I teach my grandkids the way I taught my kids, I have never sugar coated the possible dangers of things such as guns, my snakes, playing in the road etc.  We hunt so my children have been around guns/weapons/animals all their lives. 

My grandkids love holding & helping me care for my snakes, they are 6 & 3, I will not let the 6 y/o get any of my 2300+ big girls from their tubs, but anything under 1000g, he is allowed to take from the tub unsupervised, he does let me know when he's doing it, and when he's putting them back, and yes when he's done I do go peek to make sure tubs are secure  :Smile:

----------


## takagari

i was going to post, but after reading I think everything is covered.

I'm more concerned about the juvi ball than the kids  :Smile:

----------


## TheKingInYellow

I have a three year old daughter and an eight-day old son.  I don't worry about the snakes, because they never, ever handle them without me present, and their enclosures are completely secure.

Letting the BP around your son's neck was a mistake.  These are wild animals, and you never put them around a neck no matter how small the snake or how strong the neck.  Why take the risk?

----------


## dc4teg

I agree to most but i disagree to some, childern are exposed to a lot less now, back in the late 1800's and early 1900's kids as young as 4 had jobs in factorys!  Each generation turns out wimmpier kids! just my $00.02

----------

